# Porsche boxster all round rejuvenation detail by Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola dudes:wave:
Long time no documentation. Been very busy of late with little time for anything bar cleaning, polishing and pleasing clients.

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This newly acquired Porsche 987 boxster was driven all the way from Burton On Trent for us to do a visual assessment prior to any services being carried out. The client was realistic in terms of what he wished for his new pride and joy. A complete wheels off, arch deep clean, enhancement detail with complete interior valet and convertible roof deep clean, re-colour and protect was chosen accompanied by a long term nano glass coating and 3 wheel edges to be refurbished. Not a small order by any means but one we were happy to tend to. Now lets take a look round the car...











Certainly looking tired and in need of some much gratefully received rejuvenation detailing.



























First on the agenda was to take the wheels off. Deep clean each wheel and arch individually removing all road grime and treating to leave a fresh, new and clean finish....







Wheels were heavily soiled. These were cleaned with non acid wheel cleaner. Iron filings and traces of glue left from previous wheel balancing weights were all removed.







Once all four wheels were tended to and fitted back on the vehicle it was time for the wash process.

Products used:

Renovo ultra canvas roof cleaner
Reflectology R-one
Bilthamber surfex HD
Beau Technique SPA shampoo by Mitchell & King
Carpro wash mitts
Various brushes
CarChem tar and glue remover
Carpro iron X 
I4detailing clay
Valetpro citrus bling diluted for clay lube
I4detailing Uber drying towels
Compressor to run air line for blow tool to ensure all water was removed from hard to reach areas

At this point, vehicle was moved into the workshop to start this sizeable detail. First up was the interior which Geoff tackled in true fashion of cleaning things that needed cleaning and cleaning things that didn't purely for the sake of ensuring all areas were cleaned thoroughly leaving a fresh interior.









I made a start on the paintwork enhancement. From the first videos you can clearly see a high level of defects that needed to be removed or feathered down somewhat.

Paintwork correction stages were undertaken with the following media:

Positest 200 multi layer paint thickness gauge
CM8228 paint thickness gauge
Flex rotary polisher
Scholl Concepts S17+
3M ultrafina SE
Menzerna PO85rd
Carpro fixer
Lake Country purple foamed wool pads
White Bears Wax Factory waffle polishing pads
3M yellow polishing pads
3M blue finishing pads
Paintwork cleanser

Bootlid prior to any forms of machine polishing...



And after multiple stage enhancement...



Bonnet before...



And after...





Passenger door before...





Mid process gratuitous 50/50...



After...





Paul from Smart Finish ltd whom I have worked with on a number of detailing projects was hired in to tend to the 3 wheel edges that required some tlc to make right and uniform again. Whilst Paul cracked on with the wheels, I promptly had a cuppa and took interest in what he does as I always have done. These pictures are from before any work was carried out on the vehicle in general. Rather than the typical smart repair, all wheels were removed, fully cleaned and repaired off the vehicle to ensure no potential overspray landed on the vehicle nor did any seal in dirt which we have seen many a time.









After some good few hours work the wheels looked far more better with no scrapes or bruises in sight. New centre caps were fitted along with new wheel bots, locking wheel nuts all of which were torqued up to Porsche manufacturer settings at 130nm ( 95-96 lb ft )













Once all paint correction was completed it was time to tend to all the knooks and crannies to remove excess dust and of course clean them up to fit in with the rest of the detail. Compressor with blow tool and long pile microfibres were used accompanied by a soft horse hair brush for the intricate areas. Door shuts were polished with an all in one polish / sealant. Exhausts polished with Einzett chrome and metal polish with 00 grade wire wool. Glass cleaned inside and out with CarChem glass cleaner then exterior glass sealed with Gtechnic G3 nano glass coating.

At this point it was time to tend to the re-colouring of the roof. As per our usual regime, whole vehicle was poly masked up to ensure no dye could land on the freshly polished paintwork. Roof was given a once over with the vacuum and a lint roller to ensure no bits were left prior to colouring. Colouring was carried out with the accompanying Renovo soft top restorer and ultra proofer. We opted for a 2 stage colour process to ensure a perfect finish was achieved.


P1090945 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090944 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Once the final stage of colour was bone dry we applied Renovo ultra proofer to ensure the freshly restored roof was well protected from the elements. Once dry, vehicle was relieved of all masking media and readied for the paintwork protection courtesy of Polish Angel master sealant and wheels protected with Mitchell & King armour wax topped with Carpro reload as a sacrificial layer.





A final walk round the vehicle once completed.






Few snaps indoors...



















Sadly, we in the Midlands dont seem to get much luck with sunshine for outdoor photos but here are a few in the overcast outdoors...


P1100015 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100026 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100025 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100024 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100011 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100023 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100021 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100019 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100018 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100040 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

great write up again buddy :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great attention to detail + write up. Looks Fantastic now :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work mate, nice tag team with getting the wheels refurbed.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Job very well done


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Outstanding work as ever Scott,quality result.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Class write up mate shame it was only a boxster but amazing finish!


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work! As always.Cool write up too


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking write up to read through thanks for posting.

Nice work to. looks so much fresher and smarter after a bit of TLC.

Have an excuse to buy Armour now as well. Not that I needed one of course. Just another wax for the wheels.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Place is looking great Scott! Excellent turn around on the Boxster- must have added £££ to the value. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Fantastic turn around on a beautiful car.

If you don't mind me asking what are the sheets you use to protect the paint work when treating the roof?

Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like it should now


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job again !


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful work Scott, great looking pics there!!
there is one particular pic i liked the most, guess which.?.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice and the whole process was awesome


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent work Scott, hope alls good in the new unit


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work Scott - Nice job and combination of trades to get it perfect.

:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A great job and fantastic write up, thank you and well done.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

suspal said:


> great write up again buddy :thumb:


Thanks.



AGRE said:


> Great attention to detail + write up. Looks Fantastic now :thumb:


Cheers.



PaulN said:


> Great work mate, nice tag team with getting the wheels refurbed.


Cheers Paul. Part and parcel of where im going with things now. Not claiming any recognition for any of the other services as the guys im hiring in are all really good at what they do, deserve the recognition and all are really nice chaps.



deano93tid said:


> Job very well done


Thanks.



Titanium Htail said:


> Outstanding work as ever Scott,quality result.
> 
> Thanks John Tht.


Cheers John.



Dawesy90 said:


> Class write up mate shame it was only a boxster but amazing finish!


Thanks. Sure it could of been an S variant but im quite fond of boxsters full stop. The outcome would of been the same if it were a Fiat. Cars a car, paints paint. All are a canvas to carry work out on and transform.



MrBlue said:


> Great work! As always.Cool write up too


Thanks.



Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking write up to read through thanks for posting.
> 
> Nice work to. looks so much fresher and smarter after a bit of TLC.
> 
> Have an excuse to buy Armour now as well. Not that I needed one of course. Just another wax for the wheels.


Cheers. Armour was a wax ive played with and feel it will be a worthy candidate for wheel protection. Great on paint also:thumb:



TopSport+ said:


> top work!


Thanks.



CarPro.UK said:


> Place is looking great Scott! Excellent turn around on the Boxster- must have added £££ to the value. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Cheers Andy. Still plenty to tend to i;e new flooring, potentially having a false roof installed at a later date also.



lambchop16v said:


> Fantastic turn around on a beautiful car.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what are the sheets you use to protect the paint work when treating the roof?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Its poly mask. Comes in a large roll and is static charged so clings to the paintwork making masking large areas easier.



Oneunited78 said:


> Looks like it should now


Cheers.



cypukas said:


> Amazing


Thanks.



sprocketser said:


> Great job again !


Thank you.



Cquartz said:


> Beautiful work Scott, great looking pics there!!
> there is one particular pic i liked the most, guess which.?.:thumb:


LOL. Cheers Avi.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks.



StamGreek said:


> very nice and the whole process was awesome


Cheers. Was a fair bit of work but thoroughly enjoyed.



Dan J said:


> Excellent work Scott, hope alls good in the new unit


Cheers Dan. Still getting acustomed to working from it. Becoming ever increasingly more popular and have been in for the past fortnight. Still got a months worth of work booked in there to so not so much driving here there and every where.



The_Bouncer said:


> Nice work Scott - Nice job and combination of trades to get it perfect.
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Jay.



ted11 said:


> A great job and fantastic write up, thank you and well done.


Thanks.



Huw said:


> Great work.


:thumb:

Thanks to all that have viewed and to those commenting.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work as always Scott:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Scott:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Great work as always Scott:thumb:





SimonBash said:


> Very nice indeed Scott:thumb:


Thanks guys.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is perfection :thumb:, Great work on a beautiful car.


----------

